# DIY Gecko hide



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

has anybody ever made fake rock hides for their leopard geckos? i am trying to make one but have no idea how to start or how to do it! any info/pics would be apreciated!


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Try these links not exactly what you are looking for but may give you some ideas, http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/171251-expanding-foam.html there is a post on the forum somewhere about hides will try to find it.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

Found some more scroll down for lots of links http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/33993-b-q-trip.html


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

yes i have done this myself, ill just grab the link im half through making another one atm


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

here you go:http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/173364-how-make-your-own-rocks-3.html#post2333458


----------



## leo19 (Mar 16, 2008)

thanks for all the help:2thumb:


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

any time mate


----------

